# eating uncooked muffin batter?



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

when we make muffins, dd loves to lick the spoon and I think that she'd eat a bowl full of uncooked muffin batter if I put it in front of her. Makes me think, why not let her eat a bowl full? I invent my own recipes, but here are the general ingredients....

barley flour
quick oats
ground pumpkin seeds and cashews (comprises the bulk of the dry ingredients with the barley flour and oats in the minority)
flax meal
baking powder
cinnamon and various spices
pinapple juice for sweetener (sometimes I'll use some sucanat or maple syrup instead)
cooked yam
safflower oil
soymilk or nut milk
apple cider vinigar

do any of these ingredients strike you as ones that should not be eaten uncooked? we're vegan, so no eggs ever go in the mix.

the only ones I really think *might* be bad are the barley flour and uncooked oats...but I have no real rationale for this.

thanks!


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

Nothing strikes me as toxic. I know wheat flour can be toxic when eaten raw in large quantities, but I don't think barley flour is the same.

I _do_ know that I want your recipes!







That sounds really yummy!


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

All the ingredients sound ok to eat raw to me too...my kids do it all the time







That having been said...I think Im going to go try your recipe and eat it cooked


----------

